

Ask HN: Could it be Microsoft that actually made the supposed Beats deal? - zerolinesofcode

Given the history, Microsoft is the type of company which would make acquisitions for a brand name rather than the technology.<p>Looking at the past, Microsoft has quite a bit to gain from such a deal than Apple, which already has a successful streaming and music distribution network alongside great hardware with the brand name.<p>Microsoft kept their Nokia deal silent for quite some time as well.<p>Also, to note that this acquisition news has not received any comments from Apple.<p>What do you think?
======
sidcool
It could be anyone, if we go by that logic. It could be Microsoft, Google,
Facebook, Amazon or Apple. The deal might fail. There's no limit to
possibilities.

